# Erster test mit der konger



## Stephan 2205 (13. März 2016)

Ich hatte mir schon letzte Woche die konger stalion hybrid Light in 1,95 m länge und eine Wg von 2 - 14 g bei clickbaits.de bestellt da ich mich mal ans finesse angeln wagen wollte und kam erst heute zum erstmal dazu die zu testen ich war zwar erst etwas skeptisch da ich noch nie was von dem Hersteller gehört habe aber wow echt ein geiler stock Preis Leistung stimmen da auf jedenfall.
Hat jemand von euch auch schon Erfahrungen mit den ruten von konger?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## NedRise (13. März 2016)

*AW: Erster test mit der konger*

Hi, ich habe mir eine Stallion Premium Rocket mit dem WG 5-23g geholt, Ebenfalls zum T und C-Rig fischen. Habe mit einem 10g Bullet das C-Rig gefischt, Köderkontakt war so lala, aber ich bin auch Anfänger beim Finesse fischen.

 Ansonsten finde ich die Rute von der Verarbeitung und Haptik ganz gut, und für meine gelegentliche Finesse Angelei ausreichend. 

 Ich muss auch dazu sagen dass ich das angeln mit Jigs nicht mag, das T und C Rig aber spannend finde, und es mir spaß macht.


----------



## Kaka (13. März 2016)

*AW: Erster test mit der konger*



NedRise schrieb:


> Ich muss auch dazu sagen dass ich das angeln mit Jigs nicht mag, das T und C Rig aber spannend finde, und es mir spaß macht.



Dafür habe ich eine Konger CX Nano Perch. Ganz tolle Rute mit Solid Tip, die aber eher nicht zu den günstigeren Konger zählt (140 €). 

Des Weiteren habe ich als längere Bachtwitche die Konger Stallion Hybrid Light in 2.10 m. Auch mit der bin ich absolut zufrieden.

Tolle Ruten zum schmalen Taler!


----------



## Stephan 2205 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Erster test mit der konger*

Dann habe ich scheinbar nichts falsch gemacht mit dem Kauf der rute.
#2 ich bin auch noch Anfänger was das finesse angeln anbelangt!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RayZero (15. März 2016)

*AW: Erster test mit der konger*

Wir müssen ein bisschen aufpassen, dass die Threaderstellung bezüglich der Kongerruten nicht überhand nimmt. Es gibt schon einige separate Themen und auch Einträge im "Tackle aus aller Welt"-Thread. Vielleicht kann Thomas die ja alle mal vereinen.

Ansonsten kann ich den momentanen Hype um die Ruten durchaus nachvollziehen. Die Stallion-Serie hat ein sehr gutes P/L-Verhältnis und trifft durch die vielen, unterschiedlichen Modelle auf die Zielbereiche fast aller Angler. Was bei den Kongerruten generell fehlt, ist eine richtige Hechtpeitsche für XL-Köder. Bei max. 45g Wurfgewicht (Stallion Zander / Stallion Hybrid Power) ist Schluss.

Ich selber besitze bereits drei Ruten von Konger - und ich kann mir gut vorstelle, dass in Zukunft noch welche Folgen.

Für alle die es interessiert - es erscheint dieses Jahr die "Streeto" Serie ... vom Namen her eventuell was für Streetfischer - man darf gespannt sein.

Kurzes Feedback zu meinen Kongerruten:


Konger Paladin CX Nano Perch - sehr schöne ML-Spinnrute mit Solidtip für alle gängigen Finesse-Methoden.
Review: http://www.bite-time.de/2015/12/01/testbericht-konger-paladin-cx-nano-perch-solid-tip/
Konger Stallion Hybrid Light 195 - Allround ML-Spinnrute für Gummis und Wobbler
Preview: http://www.bite-time.de/2016/02/22/preview-konger-stallion-hybrid-light/
Konger Stallion Sword Strike - Allround Spinnrute für größere Gummis und Wobbler


----------



## Stephan 2205 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Erster test mit der konger*

Das wusste ich nicht das das Thema bezüglich konger ruten schon des öfteren aufgetaucht ist bin erst seit Sonntag Mitglied hier[emoji23] 

Aber sowie ich höre gibt es nur rund um positives zu berichten also ich bin auch echt begeistert von der rute und werde mir bald schon die nächste holen.
Spiele so mit dem Gedanken mir entweder den klick Stick zu zu legen oder die konger stalion Prime Rocker.

Hat schon jemand eine von den beiden ruten und wenn ja wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomujo (15. März 2016)

*AW: Erster test mit der konger*

Die Ringe der Stallion Hybrid sind wie es aussieht Fuji Typ "Y". Diese bauweise kommt auch bei der Abu Veritas zum Einsatz. Die gefallen mir prinzipiell besser als "K" Ringe.
http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...ngsatz-Fuji-Tit-New-Guide-RSFT3007/?CatId=363

Aber eigentlich schwör ich auf "KR" Micro's. Von meinen 10 Standard-Spinnruten haben nur noch 2 keine Micro's, sondern "K" und "Y".


----------



## RayZero (15. März 2016)

*AW: Erster test mit der konger*



geomujo schrieb:


> Die Ringe der Stallion Hybrid sind wie es aussieht Fuji Typ "Y". Diese bauweise kommt auch bei der Abu Veritas zum Einsatz. Die gefallen mir prinzipiell besser als "K" Ringe.
> http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...ngsatz-Fuji-Tit-New-Guide-RSFT3007/?CatId=363
> 
> Aber eigentlich schwör ich auf "KR" Micro's. Von meinen 10 Standard-Spinnruten haben nur noch 2 keine Micro's, sondern "K" und "Y".



Seit wann hat die Veritas Fuji Guides? Seit der neuen Serie? ;+


----------



## geomujo (15. März 2016)

*AW: Erster test mit der konger*

Deswegen sagte ich ja auch Bauweise. Also eine Kopie dieser Form - sogar mit Titanrahmen.

Ich hab jetzt mal den Fuji-Katalog durchgeblättert. Die Y-Ringe spielen da leider kaum noch eine Rolle und sind ein Nischenprodukt geworden. Dafür gibt es umso mehr Micro's. 

Im Katalog stehen auch die ultradünnen Micros, die Abu so gern verbaut. Ich werde nochmal messen, evtl. ist es der 2,5 oder 3,0'er  Ring mit 0,8 bzw. 1,3mm Innendurchmesser. Die Standard-Micros der Größe 5 oder 4,5 kommen auf 2,5/3 mm ID wenn Sic zum Einsatz kommt. Torzit vergrößert den ID um eine Größe nach oben im Vgl. zu Sic.

Ich hätte die Team Daiwa 3.0 z.b. schon längst gekauft wenn sie Micro's hätte. Da bin ich voll festgefahren drauf. Genauso wie auf Kork. Kaufe nix mehr ohne wenigstens ein Bisschen Kork dran. Die eine Konger sah ja garnicht verkehrt aus, die HR Pro Force macht auch auf den ersten Blick einen guten Eindruck. Aber geht man ins verarbeiterische und designtechnische Detail, wofür ich mittlerweile einen guten Blick habe, kommen immer wieder teils grobe Schnitzer im Design zutage, die nicht hätten sein müssen.

Das ist ähnlich wie bei Fahrrädern. Viele sind ähnlich gut im Design, aber wenns drauf ankommt, gibt es nur 2-3 Hersteller, die die persönliche Auslese überleben. Deine Fotopräsentattion stellt die Ruten wohl auch noch in einem besonders günstigem Licht dar (spricht für deine Fotos).

Design spielt halt eine wichtige Rolle  - besonders in der Preisklasse.


----------



## Stephan 2205 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Erster test mit der konger*

Naja auch wenn sie dir vom Design nicht so gefallen finde ich ist das preis Leistungsverhältnis einfach Bombe

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stephan 2205 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Erster test mit der konger*

Also die streeto Serie sieht auch sehr viel versprechend aus finde ich

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## lurchi19 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Erster test mit der konger*



RayZero schrieb:


> Was bei den Kongerruten generell fehlt, ist eine richtige Hechtpeitsche für XL-Köder. Bei max. 45g Wurfgewicht (Stallion Zander / Stallion Hybrid Power) ist Schluss.


Ich weiß ja nicht wie viel XL für dich XL ist, aber z. B.  die Virago Steelhead Spin hat 30-80 g Wurfgewicht. Gibt es in 270 und 300cm. Preis in Polen ist <40€. Hat dann leider auch keine so hochwertige Ausstattung wie die Stallions. Hier habe ich eine größere Hechtrute übrigens auch schon vermisst.

Allgemein scheint aber die Virago Serie deren Serie für Großhechte zu sein.


Und auch aus meiner Sicht wäre ein eigener Konger Thread gar nicht so verkehrt #6


----------



## Stephan 2205 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Erster test mit der konger*

Vieleicht rüsten die ja bald mal nach weil ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer größeren hechtrute für Holland und viele die ich bis jetzt in der Hand hatte sind mir persönlich zu brettich

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stephan 2205 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Erster test mit der konger*

So jetzt ist es passiert ich bin stolzer Besitzer einer konger stalion Prime Rocker!

Heute kam meine neue rute von clickbaits an und ich musste sie direkt am Wasser ausprobieren bei diesen schönen Wetter. 

Leider blieben die Fische aus trotzdem hatte ich Spaß mit dem Teil die spitzen Aktion ist einfach klasse bei der Rute.

Die war ihr Geld bis jetzt wert freue mich schon auf den ersten Fang mit dem Ding.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------

